# 2 channel amps?



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

What are some not so expensive 2 channel integrated amplifiers that have sub out for simple hook up for 2.1 channel? 
I was looking at some of the older HK 2 channel stereo receivers on the used market. Is there anything else to look at?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

NAD C352
Cambridge Audio 640A V2
Music Hall a25.2

The Harman Kardon 3480 comes highly recommended for $250.

On any integrated amp you can run a sub with line input from a tape output.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I was looking at the HK 3470 I think used.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Should work OK and has subwoofer line output. Hopefully your speakers are fairly efficient as the HK 3470 is really not a 100 W/channel receiver. 4 Ohm speakers, forget it.

I'd really look hard at the HK 3480 at the above link. New unit, better performance.

What speakers and sub will you be using?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Ref 1.5s - no sub yet with a squeezebox as my source.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Jack,
Which area do you live in - I am in GB.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Other side of the mitten, EC.


----------



## spin (May 2, 2006)

What do you guys think about using pro-audio amps (such as Alto and the like) for hi-fi applications?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess that would depend on the amp. Some work well in home audio applications, other not so well. The Altos have some decent specifications, if they hold true. Of course, its all in the audition.


----------

